# Still looking for big flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fished July 2. Bluegill were in short supply so when I caught a small
channel cat I threw it in the bait bucket in case I was short of 
bait.

No action all night as even the channel cats didn't even bother baits.

Just before sunup something took the channel cat and I let it 
run a little extra before setting the hook. I felt the flathead 
briefly but was caught into submerged brush. I was hoping the 
flathead would pull through or guide itself through the submerged 
timber but it didn't. I took the boat out over it and although I 
retrieved my rig the cat got loose.

About 30 minutes later I got another run on a bluegill and landed a 
small flathead.










No weight since it was small. I just unhooked her and snapped a pic 
in the fog and released her.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking fish, if that's a small one for you, I want to go fishing with you! I know they get much bigger, but that's still a great looking fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice flathead!


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

katfish. I have'nt been here long. Though long enough to know your King of the Flatheads!

When you retire you can make a nice income guiding folk's. I think it's the knowlege the flathead hunters have. Being able to just look at areas and judge them. years and years of fish'n them.

lot's of folk's chase them, few have have much luck. You seem to have it down patt!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Katfish, have you been catching post spawn fish as of late ? I have spent about 50 hours w out a flathead in the past 3 weeks lol I figure the flatties are spawning at mosquito lake bc all I have caught is a few big channels on live gills. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kprice

I went out Wed night to see if there were ravenous post spawn
males. There are so many shad here that I fear I may not get 
another flathead until the water is cool enough to keep shad alive
on a hook.

I may try Salt Fork or Tappan this weekend to see if those lakes have less shad and more hungry flathead.

Lenny



> When you retire you can make a nice income guiding folk's.


People will rarely pay a flathead guide. If you only catch fish one of
three nights they would never know a good guide from a guy 
that can't catch fish at all. I am retired though and spend all winter 
thinking of new areas and tactics.


----------



## lennyzrx (Dec 31, 2011)

katfish said:


> Kprice
> 
> I went out Wed night to see if there were ravenous post spawn
> males. There are so many shad here that I fear I may not get
> ...


 seems you do far better than most chasing them flatties. Good luck if ya hit salt fork. I usually make it down there a couple times a year. This year being hard for everyone to get the same time off work.

go get'em katfish!


----------

